# making walls photo sensitive



## trancemammal

Dear Forum,
I was wondering if there is a way to make a wall photo sensitive  so as to be able to  print/expose directly on the surface of the wall? If this is possible what exactly do  I need to treat the surface with and can I expose it with a digital projector using a negative image so as to get the positive on the surface of the wall? I would greatly appreciate any suggestions or advice? I hope I'm posting this in the right place. o0o0o also would using a diffuser of sort blend the evident pixel-ation


----------



## doobs

Liquid Emulsion


----------



## ScottS

Even if you could do that, how do you plan on developing that?


----------



## trancemammal

well i know little about photography and I'm not sure how liquid emulsion can be applied to a large surface to achieve the transfer but is it possible to apply it, the developer and fixer to the surface with a spray gun much like the ones used in air brushes or paint sprayers?


----------



## eravedesigns

sounds like a mess. your better off getting a picture printed on long srips from a printer and then wallpaper gluing them up. If you get it printed on cheap paper and stuff it prob wouldnt be too expensive.


----------



## frXnz kafka

trancemammal said:


> well i know little about photography and I'm not sure how liquid emulsion can be applied to a large surface to achieve the transfer but is it possible to apply it, the developer and fixer to the surface with a spray gun much like the ones used in air brushes or paint sprayers?


Possible, maybe (I don't know, I'll someone else chime in on that). But unless you're doing this on a concrete wall over a concrete floor, you're going to ruin both your wall and your floor.


----------



## eravedesigns

yea i got a feeling that the acid in some of those chemicals or the base might cause the dry wall to crumble or the paint to come off your existing wall. please say what surface you are doing this on.


----------



## trancemammal

its going over lime (calcium hydroxide) based whitewash which is on a brick wall and I'm not worried about the wall or floor. its in a warehouse building thats about 70 years old and is being remodeled


----------



## Sideburns

You could definitely do it...but the chemicals would cost a fortune, you'd need TONNES of it.
Also, you'd have a huge problem with the fact you gotta collect all the chemical as it falls off the wall.  Can't just pour it down the drain...

I don't think the spraygun would be the best idea, cause if you don't stop it fast enough, or don't get an even fix...then your photo is gonna look weird.  Maybe firehoses? lol


----------



## trancemammal

so that would be a no


----------



## shorty6049

well....
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/13856731/


----------



## doobs

1. Cover the wall in Liquid Emulsion. (Paint with paint rollers; paint as if it was normal wall paint, imo)
Q. Enlarge negative with enlarger laid on it's side (I've only seen one enlarger capable of covering an entire wall decently and that was this mammoth 8x10 enlarger)
3. Expose for desired time
17. Paint on developer with rollers.
5. Paint on stop bath.
65. Paint on fixer.
4. Paint water (or throw on with buckets) onto the wall repeatedly until wall/print is washed off.
h. Dry with enormous warehouse fans.
8. Enjoy crappy wall print.

:3

Make sure to do under a safelight!


----------



## Alpha

This would cost an obscene amount of money.

And Doobs, for the record, you could not "paint on" developer or fixer.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Without any doubt this is a non starter with conventional developing methods.

That doesn't mean to say it's impossible, just maybe you'll have to find a different way or process to do it.  Maybe making a print developing tank against the wall 1 inch deep with a collecting trough at the bottom?  You'll still have the problem of uneven development though with the tank filling up from the bottom then draining to the bottom.


----------



## windrivermaiden

I dont think it is a good idea. That much chemical on any kind of wall/space would require a lot a prevention to keep it out of the ecosystem. And on  a whitewash wall....those loose their finish with just plain water. Interesting idea though. How about doing a collage of inkjet transfer?


----------



## Keith Gebhardt

doobs said:


> 1. Cover the wall in Liquid Emulsion. (Paint with paint rollers; paint as if it was normal wall paint, imo)
> Q. Enlarge negative with enlarger laid on it's side (I've only seen one enlarger capable of covering an entire wall decently and that was this mammoth 8x10 enlarger)
> 3. Expose for desired time
> 17. Paint on developer with rollers.
> 5. Paint on stop bath.
> 65. Paint on fixer.
> 4. Paint water (or throw on with buckets) onto the wall repeatedly until wall/print is washed off.
> h. Dry with enormous warehouse fans.
> 8. Enjoy crappy wall print.
> 
> :3
> 
> Make sure to do under a safelight!




thats one way.. 

heres another. i did it for a school project.

They sell paper.. almost like wallpaper.. actually it is. buy it completely white. If you have a darkroom, open the door, and while leaving the door open...take a couple black bags and black electrical tape and completely seal the door( leaving room to get inside),

on the inside take another back for extra sealage.. and tape it shut once your inside. 

what your gona do it put a small square in the plastic. and then sheet metal over the square. tape it so no light seeps through. 

Your gonna have to measure distance to get the hole size correctly or fool around with it before you put emoltion on the paper. 

now that youve done that...

--your basically making a pinhole camera out of your darkroom--

... your gonna set your paper up against the back wall of the darkroom. your going to play with the pinhole to focus the light properly. 

-once you have it focused you need to make the hole completely covered.

-paint on the liqid emultion and enlarge.

-simply take a big trash can, roll up the wall paper and put it in the developer. taking it out and in water to stop the reaction occasionally to see your development progress. 

-once youve got it developed to proper exposure, comp you want, etc.. put it in another trash can filled with water for say about 10 15 minutes.

-after that... in fixer for say 30 minutes. since its so large.

--now your developed--

to put it on the wall your going to need wall paper glue since the glue originally on it most likely wont be as strong due to chemicals. 

then spread it on wall.. squeegy it flat and voila!

it still looks kinda sketchy. but hey.. i got an A+ =)

(honestly i think it was cause my teacher thought it was creative and no body else would take the time and effort to even attemp such a large scale project.)

unless you take a look at those scientist who made an old airplane hanger into a pinhole camera. freakin worlds largest pinhole i think was 100 some feet long and like 30 some feet tall...AMAZING!

pinhole is one unique hobby. 

sometimes digital makes this boring and you need to step it up and be creative. 

with that said<not to start another argument> but is why IMO film photography will never die. 



hope that long post helps someone.


----------



## doobs

MaxBloom said:


> And Doobs, for the record, you could not "paint on" developer or fixer.


 
Well, you sure could. Never said it would work.


----------



## Alpha

doobs said:


> Well, you sure could. Never said it would work.



lol.


----------

